# Mini and Small UAV - The Army's UAVs



## Kirkhill (5 May 2004)

> Canadian Forces Purchases Mini UAV System
> 
> 
> (Source: Canadian Department of National Defence; issued May 4, 2004)
> ...


 http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.3629701.1081871598.QHwM7sOa9dUAAGWDMHQ&modele=jdc_34


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Feb 2005)

Report on the effectiveness of the 4.5 pound (2 kg) Raven UAV at company and battalion level.

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34



> Small UAV Provides Eyes in the Sky for Battalions
> 
> 
> (Source: US Army; issued Feb. 17, 2005)
> ...


----------



## pbi (1 Mar 2005)

These things are coming in our Army: it is only a matter of time-they are getting cheaper and more capable all the time. It will (ideally) give each sub-unit commander the ability to add UAV to his surveillance plan. Our planned light armoured recce veh will likely carry one as integral gear. Once they progress to armed UAVs, a whole new set of tactics becomes possible.

Cheers


----------



## CdnArtyWife (31 Oct 2005)

Found this on Yahoo News today:

Yahoo News Canada


----------



## Pte_Martin (31 Oct 2005)

sounds interesting


----------



## Trinity (31 Oct 2005)

CPL said:
			
		

> sounds interesting



sounds like something else to carry!


----------



## Armymedic (31 Oct 2005)

Oh yeah baby,
whats another 20 Kgs amongst friends?


----------



## 48Highlander (31 Oct 2005)

Hey looks like our discussion on MAV's might have made it somewhere after all


----------



## darmil (31 Oct 2005)

A great tool. ;D


----------



## GO!!! (1 Nov 2005)

believe it when I see it!


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Nov 2005)

No more need for parachutes. Just turn the plane on and guide to the ground huh


----------



## GO!!! (2 Nov 2005)

Considering my current circumstances, that sounds pretty good!


----------



## pbi (2 Nov 2005)

These systems were developed by the US a couple of years ago. While they could be manpacked, that really isn't the main point about them. The main point is that they will now give the coy, pl or even section commander the ability to see "over that hill" without having to risk life as much or as often. The potential is fantastic.

Cheers


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Nov 2005)

All kidding aside, what's the turn around information on these suckers?

How cast can commanders on the ground get information from the spy planes? Does the information have to be sent back to some unit 50 KMs from the front line guys where it's examined and what not turning the instant information into hours old stuff?
I admit I'm pretty in the dark as to how these things work.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Nov 2005)

Came across this report.  Might shed some light.  Raven is handled early by Shadow, Hunter, I-Gnat are all covered.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/congress/2005_hr/050309-schloesser.pdf


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Nov 2005)

It is my understanding that a live video, radar or IR feed would go to an ISTARCC do be deseminated there, then passed on to the unit. I could be mistaken, however.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Nov 2005)

Perhaps it will depend on the Rules of Engagement?   Command may want to control response if the situation is unclear and developing.   An assault launched by a platoon independently may jeopardize either peace negotiations or a planned assault by a larger formation?      On the other hand, if the lower command has been given authority to act then it needs the info as it occurs.

In either case both lower and higher need the info "right now", not necessarily for the same reasons.


The Yanks seem to working hard to get that info into the hands of the people wanting to know what is behind the next wall or garbage can.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Nov 2005)

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34

The Aussies too for that matter.



> Unmanned Aerial Vehicles to Be Deployed to Iraq
> 
> 
> (Source: Australian Department of Defence; issued Nov. 3, 2005)
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Nov 2005)

It would be wild if data from these suckers could be fed to the back of a LAV3


----------



## Scotty Hortonville (4 Nov 2005)

The information from a mini UAV would most likely be a real-time video displayed on a laptop right there at the operator.  It is very simple to set up a Remote Viewing Terminal RVT in the back of a LAVIII or in a command tent somewhere.  

Also the imagery is captured to the harddrive and can be burnt on to a DVD/CD quickly and sent wherever it needs to go.  And for those occasions when you see the Red/ Tan/ Stromian Horde hiding in a woodline, some software for imagery capture will allow you to take an immediate freezeframe photo complete with GPS reference, TDG captured on the photo.  These have to be taken off the computer following the mission but voila the info is there.

The technology exists to make it as close real-time as humanly possible.  Used correctly this sort of tool will save lives, aids a commanders planning cycle significantly.

Once used in a recce role, the possibilities are endless (as have been proven by our allies) to use them during FOO operations, FAC, etc etc.

The idea behind these mini UAV's is to have then hand launched, and not necessarily meant to be recovered.


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Nov 2005)

By the way - if you don't know about it  - I may be late to the game, I just found out about it yesterday - go to Google Earth and download their free software. It uses images from satellites to create a "photo-map" of the globe.

Type in your postal code - zoom in - then take a look at the Lat-Long coordinates in the lower left hand corner, and this is PUBLIC domain.  I was told it was from Keyhole platforms, which could make it 20 year old technology.


----------



## KevinB (4 Nov 2005)

There are pay sites (the French notably) that offer a LOT more detail than google earth does.


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2005)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> By the way - if you don't know about it   - I may be late to the game, I just found out about it yesterday - go to Google Earth and download their free software. It uses images from satellites to create a "photo-map" of the globe.
> 
> Type in your postal code - zoom in - then take a look at the Lat-Long coordinates in the lower left hand corner, and this is PUBLIC domain.   I was told it was from Keyhole platforms, which could make it 20 year old technology.



Kirkhill...
How did you manage to miss this thread???  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34845.0.html


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Nov 2005)

> Kirkhill...
> How did you manage to miss this thread???
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34845.0.html



Blind, deaf and dumb I guess...... :-[ ;D

Oops, NeVuhmind.


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Nov 2005)

In an effort to refurbish my tarnished image   (OK so its past all hope of redemption)




> Elbit Systems to Deliver Skylark mini-UAVs to the Australian Ground Forces Command
> 
> 
> (Source: Elbit Systems Ltd.; issued Nov. 6, 2005)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.4308111.1089903978.QPadasOa9dUAAESlMZk&modele=jdc_34


----------



## scm77 (8 Nov 2005)

Mini UAV used by the United States Marine Corps.








> U.S. Marines prepare a hand-launched Dragon Eye unmanned aerial vehicle along the outskirts of Fallujah, Iraq, in the first hours of Operation Al Fajr on Nov. 8. These Marines are assigned to 3-5 Marines. Photo credit:  Cpl. James J. Vooris, USMC, presented by US Department of Defense









> This photo is a Dragon Eye shot of a section of Fallujah, presented by strategypage,com. This kind of image would be in the hands of a battalion in real time, and was used to direct ground forces in the neighborhood to their targets, brief them on the situation, tell them where their targets were and how they might be armed, and was also used to call in artillery and air strikes.



Found here: http://www.talkingproud.us/Military042805A.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jul 2006)

Canada has ordered 2 Skylark II's for use in Afghanistan.

http://www.spacewar.com/reports/Elbit_Systems_Adds_New_UAV_System_To_Skylark_Family.html


----------



## GAP (3 Jul 2006)

What's the link for confirmation? I want to post this info on Sandbox articles thread, but need confirmation that we have ordered it.

thanks


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Jul 2006)

Perhaps this will help GAP.  Interesting news Tomahawk 6.  IIRC they were considering the similarly sized and performing Silver Fox for inclusion in the Recce Squadrons. But perhaps the Silver Fox is complementary to this.



> Canada to buy Elbit Systems UAV
> The Canadian Army will use the Skylark 2 UAV for operations in Afghanistan.
> Amnon Barzilai 26 Jun 06   13:07
> 
> ...



http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000106124&fid=942

Also this:



> In contrast to Skylark I's 2.4-meter wingspan, 2-hour flight endurance and 10-kilometer (6.2 mile) range, its new big brother has a 4.2-meter wingspan, 6 hours of endurance and a range up to 50 kilometers (31 miles) or more, making it appropriate for use at battalion and brigade levels. Both air vehicles are battery-powered, but the Skylark II features a cutting-edge, extremely quiet electric motor, according to Ely Itzhak, Elbit's vice president for business development and marketing. He said Skylark II is inaudible at a distance of 130 meters (142 yards).



http://www.aviationnow.com/avnow/news/channel_netdefense_story.jsp?id=news/ELB06156.xml

Silver Fox Data:

http://www.onr.navy.mil/media/extra/fact_sheets/silver_fox.pdf

The thing that fascinated me about the Silver Fox was the ability of a single Ground Control Station to control up to 10 UAVs at the same time.  That would seem to be similar to putting 10 pairs of binoculars in the hands of the Recce Troop/Platoon commander without having to risk 10 vehicles and 20 to 30 crewmen.  It will be interesting to find out if the Skylark II is capable of doing the same (assuming it actually replaces the Silver Fox and doesn't complement it).

http://www.acrtucson.com/UAV/silverfox/index.htm


----------



## GAP (3 Jul 2006)

Thanks alot !! posted in the media thread


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jul 2006)

The thing I got out that article was that janes does not know the RCAF is no more....


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jul 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The thing I got out that article was that janes does not know the RCAF is no more....



armymatters must have written that one for them


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Jul 2006)

oh snap


----------



## TCBF (1 Nov 2008)

- If any "Model Airplane Club" (SUAV) folks are reading this on MAPLE GUARDIAN 0802, come and get your laundry from the Budget 1 Ton in front of the CQMS' tent.  I have to load that truck tomorrow and I need the space.

 8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2008)

_Mods - if this works better elsewhere, feel free to move._

Some further movements in expansion of, in the words of someone far wiser than me, the "model airplane club"....
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81068/post-775261.html#msg775261

with a bit of previous discussion of small UAV's here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16428.0.html


----------

